# Low progestrone help I'm so upset and confused !!



## Laz1 (Aug 7, 2016)

Hi 

I hoping someone has gone through what I got told yesterday. I have one year old already and it was very hard for us to conceive for no reason,she is now 3 and we have been trying for over 2?years to have another baby. I was 
Told that after my day 21 blood test that my progesterone level is only 7.9 and nothing can be done and I can't conceive any more. I'm 39 and a half and not sure if it's due to my age or not. The doctor will no longer help me. I cant really afford ivf or any fertility treatment as I don't have the money. Has anyone got any ideas to help raise progesterone levels I am open to any ideas ? Or has had this and had a baby . I'm so upset as I don't want it to be over
Thanks


----------



## dileas (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi laz1, may be worth checking if you got the progesterone test done on the right day for you or if you missed the window of high progesterone due to long or short cycle? . My progesterone test was 7 point something on day 21 of my cycle when I was told to go for blood test but I have longer cycles so when I went back a few days later to have it repeated it had risen to 40. My true 'day 21' was really day 27 due to my cycle being 35 days.


----------



## Laz1 (Aug 7, 2016)

I did have it on day 21 but my cycle was early and came at 27 days. Maybe I will ask to have it done again then ?


----------



## Laz1 (Aug 7, 2016)

Any advice from anyone will be much appriecated as I am so confused and want to know I can do something about it. Anyone gone through this ?


----------



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi
I have replied to your other post.

You can take tablets or injections.

Tablets are utrogestan and injections are POI (progesterone in oil) mine are called Prontogest.

Hope this helps

Bk


----------



## June2015 (Jun 20, 2015)

As BK says you can artificial increase progesterone levels via tablets and progesterone in oil injections.  You'll need guidance and a prescription from a doctor though.  If I were you I'd see another, perhaps more understanding GP to see if they will help as your current one seems to lack a bit of bedside manner! 

Good luck lovely, all is not lost xx


----------



## Laz1 (Aug 7, 2016)

Thanks


----------

